# ترنيمة اة يا وجعى - ايرينى ابو جابر † خصيصا عن احداث نجع حمادى † CD RiP 320 Kbps



## karter (19 فبراير 2010)

​*

{ ترنيمة اة يا وجعى }

{ المرنمة ايرينى ابو جابر }

{ خصيصا عن احداث نجع حمادى }

{ مـؤثـرة جـدا }






الترنيمه
كلمات الشاعر : رمزى بشاره
ألحان الفنان : سامح عبيد
هندسه صوتيه المتميز : هانى ثابت
توزيع وميكساج المبدع : جورج رمزى

ترنيم المرنمه صاحبة الإحساس الرائع والصوت القوى
إيرينى آبو جابر

قمنا بالكتابه والتلحين فى مصر 
وسجَّلنا فى الأردن
وقمنا بعمل الميكساج فى إستراليا

خصيصاً عن أحداث نجع حمادى







كلمات الترنيمة

أد إيه قلبى وَجَعنى ... لما أخدوا مِنِّى وَلدى​
يا عدرا ده إنتى أم يعنى ... دُقتى هَمِّى ودَمع خَدِّى​
آه يا وَجَعى يا مَرارى​
يا إلَهى طَفِّى نارى​
مش باأقول هاأخد بتارى​
بَس عَدلك هُوَّ قَصدى



1-نِفسى بنتى لمَّا تُخرُج تيجى تانى بالسَّلامه​
وأبقى مش خايفه عليها مـ المَشاكل والمَخاطر​
نِفسى أى وشُوش حزينه تلقى تانى الإبتسامه​
نِفسى لِلعِشرَه إللى بيننا نِبقَى نِعمل ألف خاطِر​
مِد إيدَك يا رَجايا​
ياللى بيك كُل الحِمايه​
قول لهم إنَّك معايا​
أصلهم فاكرينى وَحدى

​
2-إيه إللى يمنَع نِبقَى واحد رَغم أى فروق فى ديننا​
ياللا إيدَك وَيَّا إيدى نحُط للكَراهِيَّه آخر​
أنا إيرينى وإنتى فاطمه بس حُب كبير ما بيننا​
إفهموا ده الله مَحَبَّه زى ما هُو رحمن وغافِر​
قُولوا للظَّالِم كِفايه​
ذنبُهُم إيه الضَّحايا​
باأتطِحِن تحت الرَّحايه​يا إلَهى خُد بِيَدِّى 







​

نيجى بقى للتحميل 

Quality || 320Kbps 

Format || MP3 

Size || 7.24 MB

​حـمـل مـن هـنـا

​

​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​http://www.christian-dogma.net/GM/Ah_Ya_Waga3y_320_Kbps.rar​
​​​​​​​​​​​​​​
منقول للافادة
​*


----------



## atef555 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جدا جدا


----------



## nermo wagdy (19 أبريل 2010)

الترنيمة مش عايزة تتحمل


----------



## عيد فرنسيس (20 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا جدا جدا*


----------



## besm alslib (20 أبريل 2010)

*كلمات الترنيمه كتير حلوة *

*جاري التحميل *

*شكرا على الترنيمه *

*الرب يبارك تعبك*
​


----------



## عيد فرنسيس (20 أبريل 2010)

الترنيمة مش عايزة تتحمل


----------



## النهيسى (20 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا جداااااا*


----------



## noraa (20 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لتعبكم  بس الترنيمة مش ببتحمل ولاكنها موجودة على اليوب تاب


----------



## kalimooo (20 أبريل 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

